# HunnyXBunny says hi



## HunnyXBunny (Nov 23, 2012)

Hello ladies and gentlemen, I was directed here by another member and told this is the place to get help and advice with my general fitness and any other issues.

I'm 30 years old and feel my fitness is lacking due to being a bit too lazy and eating too much junk food haha

Luckily I seem to be one of these girls who can eat absolutely anything and not put too much weight on

I feel my body is lacking in certain departments (but dont we all?)

Anyway, this is just a quick hello from a new member sooo

*Hiya! x*


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Welcome :beer:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

welcome in, enjoy


----------



## H U N T E R (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi and welcome  !


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

Welcome to uk-m


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Be cool hunny bunny!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

welcome , so who pointed you to uk-m ?


----------



## Kemot (Oct 2, 2012)

Welcome Hunny


----------



## FA_Athlete (Oct 13, 2012)

Hey Hunny Bunny


----------



## hoolah (Sep 1, 2010)

Welcome to ukm


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Welcome to UK-M


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Welcome to the madhouse!!


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi hunny bunny, welcome


----------



## HunnyXBunny (Nov 23, 2012)

ewen said:


> welcome , so who pointed you to uk-m ?


Another member who is constantly on here and wont tell me his username :confused1:

Must have something to hide hahaha, PC Bunny needs to do a bit of detective work me thinks xx

Thanks for the warm welcome x


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

HunnyXBunny said:


> Another member who is constantly on here and wont tell me his username :confused1:
> 
> Must have something to hide hahaha, PC Bunny needs to do a bit of detective work me thinks xx
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome x


Welcome to the jungle 

Probably trying to hide their PED use from you!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

HunnyXBunny said:


> Another member who is constantly on here and wont tell me his username :confused1:
> 
> Must have something to hide hahaha, PC Bunny needs to do a bit of detective work me thinks xx
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome x


well if its who i think it is tell him to keep uploading your pics in in the naughty section :wub:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> well if its who i think it is tell him to keep uploading your pics in in the naughty section :wub:


Great pics, I've been enjoying them too


----------



## HunnyXBunny (Nov 23, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Welcome to the jungle
> 
> Probably trying to hide their PED use from you!!


No, i know all about his steroid use lol



ewen said:


> well if its who i think it is tell him to keep uploading your pics in in the naughty section :wub:


I will literally kill him!

As long as there is no facial shots he may survive the beating!

Will still be receiving a beating if i come across any pics of myself on here


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

HunnyXBunny said:


> No, i know all about his steroid use lol
> 
> I will literally kill him!
> 
> ...


im sure many have come across your pics :whistling:


----------



## HunnyXBunny (Nov 23, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Great pics, I've been enjoying them too


I'm really hoping this is a wind up lol

If i find out he has been at it i will return the favor :devil2: Though I think he would be please about that!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

HunnyXBunny said:


> Another member who is constantly on here and wont tell me his username :confused1:
> 
> Must have something to hide hahaha, PC Bunny needs to do a bit of detective work me thinks xx
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome x


So are you spying..........?


----------



## cooper79 (Sep 15, 2008)

Hey, I see the ripping has already started lol


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

hunny bunny was so funny, with lots of money and she aint from brummy, thats all i got run out of rhyming words


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

HunnyXBunny said:


> Hello ladies and gentlemen, I was directed here by another member and told this is the place to get help and advice with my general fitness and any other issues.
> 
> I'm 30 years old and feel my fitness is lacking due to being a bit too lazy and eating too much junk food haha
> 
> ...


Hello there!! 

Very jealous about the not putting weight on.. you are very lucky.. but i'll push that aside and be nice =P LOL

Welcome!!


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

welcome bunny


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

HunnyXBunny said:


> No, i know all about his steroid use lol
> 
> I will literally kill him!
> 
> ...


Thought i recognised you from somewhere :wink:

Reps for the endless enjoyment I've got from your lovely pics! oh i think there may be the odd vid in the MA section :wub:


----------



## HunnyXBunny (Nov 23, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> So are you spying..........?


Not spying as such as it was him who guided me here lol. He's been trying to get me to eat better and exercise more for a while now. My avatar and profile pics are me so he will know who i am but i wont know who he is hahaha, I have my suspicions already though x



LuLuJJ said:


> Hello there!!
> 
> Very jealous about the not putting weight on.. you are very lucky.. but i'll push that aside and be nice =P LOL
> 
> Welcome!!


Hahaha, thank you x I used to be really underweight, was hospitalised and bed bound due to real bad glandular fever so lost a lot of weight, better now though. I'm 5'6 or so and never vary far from the 9 stone mark but my partner keeps telling me i'm unfit! Which, if i'm honest is true!



Ninja_smurf said:


> Thought i recognised you from somewhere :wink:
> 
> Reps for the endless enjoyment I've got from your lovely pics! oh i think there may be the odd vid in the MA section :wub:


MA? hmmmmmmm


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

welcome


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Welcome to our little society


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2012)

Ello  Ignore the other barbarians, they are delirious from all the filth they look at.

I thought your pictures were very well done, and in no way derogatory to women.

They have helped many a male member recover from hypergonadism.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Welcome pet.X


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

HunnyXBunny said:


> MA? hmmmmmmm


Male Animal,

first rule of MA is we don't talk about MA.......


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bonjourno.

Oh and well ignore the saddo's insinuating there are " pics " of you on here, its not the case at all.


----------



## marc_muscle (Nov 15, 2012)

welcome x


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

Milky said:


> Bonjourno.
> 
> Oh and well ignore the saddo's insinuating there are " pics " of you on here, its not the case at all.


I have seen one pic of her on here mate but it was non derogatory and very complimentary. Just a head and shoulders shot in gen con.

I would post the link to said thread but I wont be responsible for revealing your fellas username Hunny B (plus he's a big mofo and from Scotland to boot lol)


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Hi, welcome to the club


----------



## Fieryfilly (Nov 12, 2012)

hey, another girlie :bounce:

welcome


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

Welcome to the hutch!


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hello and welcome x

Not been here long myself, but they are a friendly bunch.


----------



## Baines46 (Nov 8, 2012)

Welcome Hunny :thumb:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

HunnyXBunny said:


> Another member who is constantly on here and wont tell me his username :confused1:
> 
> Must have something to hide hahaha, PC Bunny needs to do a bit of detective work me thinks xx
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome x


My monies on Raptor the dirty cu.nt.

Welcome to UKM - Hope you enjoy it here


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

Morning and welcome


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

ewen said:


> im sure many have come across your pics :whistling:


I must be sleeping in this weather:death:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Welcome to the cult, Do you train? ;-D


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice to c ya to c ya nice


----------



## HunnyXBunny (Nov 23, 2012)

OldManRiver said:


> Ello  Ignore the other barbarians, they are delirious from all the filth they look at.
> 
> I thought your pictures were very well done, and in no way derogatory to women.
> 
> They have helped many a male member recover from *hypergonadism*.


Hahahahaha just googled this, I have a bit of first hand experience with this myself as my fella (my mystery forum member) barely gives me a break!

Very well put, a sleaze comment with a bit of intelligence and humor, i wont be offend by this and will take it as a compliment hahahaha x



Milky said:


> Bonjourno.
> 
> Oh and well ignore the saddo's insinuating there are " pics " of you on here, its not the case at all.


Thank you Milky, I would hate to think there really were x

I dont mind a bit of fun and banter but would be a bit upset (with my man) if i found sordid pics on here, he should know better anyway............welll he better know better hahah


----------



## HunnyXBunny (Nov 23, 2012)

Ascendant said:


> Hi hunnyxbunny. Would you like to be my friend




"special friend?" x

Of course i'll be your friend, i'm a friendly friend and will be friends with anyone who wants to be my friend, new friend x



George-Bean said:


> Welcome to the cult, Do you train? ;-D


Hi Mr Bean, thank you for the welcome. I am just getting back to it. I did train hard a few years ago when my partner was doing thai boxing. I got dragged along to the gym with him but found i enjoyed it.

My fella was in bad shape a while back due to an injury so he's been back at the gym for a while now, hes also using steroids so has transformed a good bit, bit of motivation for me to go.

I cook and prepare all his "clean" foods so i have been eating healthier myself as he will no longer order takeaways :sad:

Dont know if hes trying to tell me something by constantly asking me to go to the gym and moaning about my junk food intake? lol



VanillaFace said:


> Welcome


Hey, thanks hun x Loving the hair (and the moves x)


----------



## HunnyXBunny (Nov 23, 2012)

Ninja_smurf said:


> I have seen one pic of her on here mate but it was non derogatory and very complimentary. Just a head and shoulders shot in gen con.
> 
> I would post the link to said thread but I wont be responsible for revealing your fellas username Hunny B (plus he's a big mofo and from Scotland to boot lol)


General conversation section?

dont worry about him, he's not as big as he thinks he is, i can take him easily

Which regiment were you in ninja?

Where abouts in Scotland do you live?

Did you recently cut your arm at work?

lol x



Irish Beast said:


> My monies on Raptor the dirty cu.nt.
> 
> Welcome to UKM - Hope you enjoy it here


Thank you Beastie x

Raptor you say? If he has a profile pic of himself i WILL recognise. I have my suspicions anyway and he has posted in this thread, just need to draw him out.........hahaha xxx


----------



## chiangmaidave (Nov 16, 2012)

Sawatdee cap from Thailand...means hello


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## HunnyXBunny (Nov 23, 2012)

chiangmaidave said:


> Sawatdee cap from Thailand...means hello


pryvit, dobryy ranok from errrrm Scotland.......means hi, good morning (Ukranian) My Grandfather is Ukranian, im just a typical Scottish ned who happens to speak a little Ukranian lol

My (soon to be ex fella!) spent a lot of time in Thailand. Looks amazing x


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

HunnyXBunny said:


> pryvit, dobryy ranok from errrrm Scotland.......means hi, good morning (Ukranian) My Grandfather is Ukranian, im just a typical Scottish ned who happens to speak a little Ukranian lol
> 
> My (*soon to be ex fella*!) spent a lot of time in Thailand. Looks amazing x


Why, what's he done?!


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

i am curious to who he is now............also were is this adult lounge ppl speak off ??


----------



## HunnyXBunny (Nov 23, 2012)

Big Ste said:


> Why, what's he done?!


apparently posting naughty pics and vids of me on here!

he also beats me and constantly mentally abuses me by calling me fat and ugly :crying: basically the guys a wife beater and loves his body more than me (hes actually a bit fat :devil2: )



Daggaz said:


> i am curious to who he is now............also were is this adult lounge ppl speak off ??


I am more than curious, i have my suspicions so am attempting to draw him out hahaha

Couldnt find any adult lounge either? x


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

HunnyXBunny said:


> apparently posting naughty pics and vids of me on here!
> 
> he also beats me and constantly mentally abuses me by calling me fat and ugly :crying: basically the guys a wife beater and loves his body more than me (hes actually a bit fat :devil2: )
> 
> ...


Lol I h e been looking u need 1k posts and to be gold, so it's a while before I can check ur pics out  lol


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

HunnyXBunny said:


> apparently posting naughty pics and vids of me on here!
> 
> he also beats me and constantly mentally abuses me by calling me fat and ugly :crying: basically the guys a wife beater and loves his body more than me (hes actually a bit fat :devil2: )
> 
> ...


Thought I recognised you :whistling:

Thats because you need to be a Gold member and be granted access, so see you in 12 months :tongue:


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Welcomeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee xxx


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

^^^^^

thats right scoobs bout to shut this sh*t down!

we are about to see a hunnyxbunny caught in headlights!!

welcome by the way


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

HunnyXBunny said:


> General conversation section?
> 
> dont worry about him, he's not as big as he thinks he is, i can take him easily
> 
> ...


Was in the RLC...

Central belt

No, i have a paper cut on my finger though if that counts!

am I a suspect here or are you just looking for a new man? Do i fit the bill? :wub:

TOO LATE SCOOBS :lol:


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

HunnyXBunny said:


> my partner keeps telling me i'm unfit! Which, if i'm honest is true!


Well, the fact that you haven't crushed his skull with a barbell, strangled him to death, then dismembered storing the pieces in plastic bags... and buried him out in the garden yet means you probably love him

I'm truly impressed


----------



## mrproc (Oct 26, 2013)

welcome mate


----------

